# Turner Motorsport adds second BMW M3 to fight for GT win



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*Turner Motorsport to Debut Second GT BMW M3 at New Jersey Motorsports Park*

Second GT BMW M3 prepares for its first race Amesbury, MA -- July 13, 2011 - Turner Motorsport fans will have one more BMW to cheer for and competitors will have one more BMW to fear as the team debuts a second GT class BMW M3 at New Jersey Motorsports Park during the GRAND-AM American Red Cross 250 on July 24th.

The new M3 will wear the familiar yellow and blue Turner Motorsport livery and carry the number 93. The last time Turner Motorsport ran that number Bill Auberlen captured the 2004 World Challenge driver's title.

In preparation for the race at NJMP the team will hold a two-day test at Monticello Motor Club, in Monticello, New York, on July 18 and 19 with both GT machines. Paul Dalla Lana stands fifth in the GT driver's championship, only 15 points from the class leader, following an eighth place finish at last weekend's race at Laguna Seca Raceway. The test will allow the team to look at every possibility to ensure Dalla Lana has what he needs for the final four race push to the championship.

The #93 BMW M3 With Dalla Lana anchoring the No. 94 M3, Peter Bassett, of Boston, Mass., will make his debut drive for Turner Motorsport in new No. 93 M3. Bassett is a real estate professional representing Fisher Industrial, a luxury and competition motor vehicle storage company. A long time enthusiast, Peter took up club racing four years ago in Porsche Club of America events. His first exposure as a participant in the sport was with the Skip Barber system both in their racing and advanced racing schools as well as in their Mazda Speed Challenge racing series. He has one previous GRAND AM GT start at last year's Daytona 250.

"The addition of a second GT M3 is something we've been working on for quite some time," said Will Turner. "We heartily welcome Peter to the team. I believe he has signed on at a perfect time and can learn a great deal during Paul's run for the championship. We welcome any fully funded driver to contact us about any of the remaining races this season as well as 2012."


----------

